# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  كشف الخلل مبكرا يقلل من احتمالات التخلف العقلي أو قصر النمو ،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم / مساءكم 
بالفرح والشوق والمحبه 

فحص المولود لرصد الأمراض الوراثية
كشف الخلل مبكرا يقلل من احتمالات التخلف العقلي أو قصر النمو
تطورت وسائل الكشف عن الأمراض الوراثية في الآونة الأخيرة بدرجة سريعة، وأصبح بالإمكان إجراء تحاليل الكشف عن أكثر من 35 نوعاً منها عبر قطرات معدودة من دم الطفل حديث الولادة لنحصل على النتائج خلال يومين.
في اليوم الرابع من عمر المولود تؤخذ قطرات من الدم عبر وخزة سطحية لكعب القدم وتجمع القطرات على ورق البطاقة الخاصة بالتحليل التي ترسل إلى المختبر لتجرى عمليات معقدة لفصل مكونات سائل الدم والكشف عن مؤشرات العديد من الأمراض.
وهناك أنواع كثيرة من الأمراض الوراثية التي تصيب بالخلل قدرة الجسم على القيام بالتفاعلات الكيميائية اللازمة لأدائه الوظائف الحيوية للأعضاء فيه، بما يحتاج الطبيب الكشف عنها حتى 

لا يستفحل تأثيرها على المولود بمرور الوقت الذي هو أغلى من الذهب بالنسبة لهؤلاء الأطفال،إذ كلما استمر الاضطراب بلا معالجة ولو لأيام أو أسابيع تأثرت أعضاء الجسم الحساسة
والكشف عن «فينايل كيتون يوريا» مثلاً المتعلق بعدم قدرة الجسم على هضم بعض أنواع البروتينات يؤدي إلى التخلف العقلي ولو تم الكشف عن وجود هذا الخلل وأُعطي المولود الغذاء المناسب لتم لنا منع حصول التخلف العقلي.
وبواسطة هذا التحليل الشامل يمكن تشخيص حالة كسل الغدة الدرقية لدى الأطفال حديثي الولادة والتي يسهل علاجها إذا ما اكتشفت بالتحليل ويسهل أيضاً إغفالها لأن الأعراض صعبة التمييز على الأم والطبيب، والعلاج هنا يمنع التخلف العقلي أيضاً وقصر النمو.
كما أن بواسطته نتعرف إن كانت هناك اضطرابات في هضم الحليب بما يؤدي إلى تلف الكبد والتخلف العقلي أيضاً، وبإعطاء المولود الحليب المناسب طبياً في وقت مبكر يمكن وقايته من كل المضاعفات.
و أيضا هنالك داء المعثكلة الكيسي 
فرط نشاط غدة الكظر 
وهناك سلسلة طويلة تفوق 35 مرضاً يمكن الكشف عنها بهذه الوسيلة السريعة واليسيرة بما تحمي المولود كثيراً وتمكن الطبيب من بدء العلاج في وقت مبكر، والتي إلى الآن ما تزال ضمن التحاليل الاختيارية الخاضعة لرغبة الوالدين في بعض الدول. صحيح أن نسبة حصول أحد هذه الأمراض هي واحد لكل ألف إلى أربعة ألاف مولود أي أنها نادرة، لكن منْ من الأباء أو الأمهات لن يلوم نفسه لو أن أحداً من الأبناء كان مصاباً ولم يُجر له هذا التحليل المبكر لمعرفة ذلك. 
م/ن
ارق واجمل التحايا لكم مني احبتي 
واتمنى الاستفاااده

----------


## فرح

يـــــــــااااااااارب 
لهدرجه ماااااعجبكم الموضووووووع 
بجد 
*....فرحووو زعلالالالانه منكم* 
وماراااح ادخل حتى لو احد رد  :help: 
تحيااااتي...

----------


## نبراس،،،

> يـــــــــااااااااارب 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لهدرجه ماااااعجبكم الموضووووووع 
> اييييييييه امزحححححح
> بجد 
> *....فرحووو زعلالالالانه منكم* 
> ...



 



فرح
من جد انا فطست من الضحك كل هذا زعل 
والله انا فتحت الصفحه بس ناادو علي من شاان الغذاء 
وقمت بس جييت شفت الصفحه كلهاا ملياانه شعرر ودمووع ههههه
اول مره اشوفكم حمقاانيين 
المهيييم صدق الموضووع جمييل ومفييد 
وتطوور العلم السرييع كشف كثيير من الاموور مبكرا
كل الشكر للزعوليين 
تحياتي لكِ
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

> فرح
> من جد انا فطست من الضحك كل هذا زعل 
> يؤيؤيؤ ياااااااااااعلي بعد تضحك علي وانا معصبه زين اني ماشفتك هههه
> اسكتي لايجيك كف والله انا فتحت الصفحه بس ناادو علي من شاان الغذاء 
> عليك بالعااافيهوقمت بس جييت شفت الصفحه كلهاا ملياانه شعرر ودمووع ههههه
> مااااشوووف شي نظيفه الصفحه  اول مره اشوفكم حمقاانيين 
> ياذا الخجل الشششدييد  ياذا الكسوووف المهيييم صدق الموضووع جمييل ومفييد 
> وتطوور العلم السرييع كشف كثيير من الاموور مبكرا
> كل الشكر للزعوليين 
> ...



ما تقدرييييييييييييي  :bigsmile:  :toung: هههههههه
في هذه لاتحدني ع لعناااد مايحتاااج تتحدى كنت بسوووويها
ومابنزل بااارت بالقصه :toung:  ،،عشان جديييه ماقدرت 
مااايفيييدك  :embarrest:  :toung: 
مشكووور اخووي نبراااس
حضووور لي كل الفخر والاعتزاااز بهيك توااااصل 
ويسعدني توااااجدك الغااالي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الطيبيييييين
دمتم بالف خييييييييير

----------


## علي pt

*اي .. طلعت الأخت أم حمزة تزعل وتعصب بعد*

*بس بجد عجبني رد أخي قمي / نبراس*

*وياريتني كنت موجود حزتا >>> لو أنا خلاص حطو اكس على اسمي لأن غيابي زايد هاليومين*
*وباغيب الفترة القادمة لأنا الاختبارات وصلت لحد سريري .. !!*

*الله يهديكم بس*
*خليتونا نتكلم يمين ويسار وننسى الموضوع الأصلي*

*طرح راقي ورائع أختي أم حمزة*
*وأكيد الكشف المبكر يقلل من العديد من المضاعفات*

*كنت أتحدث مع دكتورة علاج طبيعي للطفال عن سبب*
*عدم تحويل بعض المرضى للعلاج الطبيعي إلا بعد وقت متأخر ..*

*مثلا مشكلة مشي للطفل تتحول عند سن 3 سنوات .. !!؟*
*فأجابت بأنه وللأسف التأخير يكون بسبب اجراءات الأطباء*
*والتحاليل والأشعة (مثلا: الأشعة الرنين المغناطيسي) التي*
*تأخذ للمرضى قد تطول وتأخذ سنة مثلا وبعد ذلك موعد الطبيب المختص*
*مما يؤدي لهذا التأخير الحاصل ... !!*

*واجابتي مع شخص ثاني عن نفس هذا السبب ..*
*لو أنا مكانكم جآن أتهاوش مع الأطباء اللي يأخرو هالحالات  ..*
*لأن تأخير العلاج - يضعف من نسبة النجاح بالعلاج ..* 

*اسمحو لي عن الاطالة وعن الخروج الأولي*
*والخروج الثاني عن الموضوع - كأني فتحت موضوع جديد هنآاا..*

*يالله وبلا زعل ..*

*ودمتم بحفظ المولى ورعايته*
*وتقبلو تحيات أخوكم / الأقل : علي*

----------


## فرح

> *اي .. طلعت الأخت أم حمزة تزعل وتعصب بعد*
> *نعم فيها نوع من الزعل بس الاكثر عتااااااااب* 
> *موانا عصبييه* 
> 
> *بس بجد عجبني رد أخي قمي / نبراس* 
> *وياريتني كنت موجود حزتا >>> لو أنا خلاص حطو اكس على اسمي لأن غيابي زايد هاليومين*
> *زين انك موجودههه امزح* 
> *وباغيب الفترة القادمة لأنا الاختبارات وصلت لحد سريري .. !!*
> *ربي يوفقكم ومعدوريييييييين*  
> ...



 مشكووور اخوووي عـــــــلي 
ع حضوووورك الطيييييييييب 
ولي الشرف بتوااااصلك 
يعطيك العااافيه،، لاحرمنا هالطله البهيه
ربي يوفقك وينجحك انت وجميع طلابنا وطالباتنا 
موفقييييييين

----------


## حلاالكون



----------


## فرح

> 



 مشكوووره حبيبتي حــــــــلا
ويعطيك العااافيه لاحرمنا هالطله البهيه
موفقه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،* 
*هههههههه فروح الرد الثآإني ضحكني والله ..~*

*تسلم الإيدين على الموضوع المُفيد ..{*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإٌفيه ..* 
*مآإنحرم جديدش يآرب*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## فرح

> *مرآحب ،،*
> *مرحبتييين حبيبتي*
> 
> 
> *هههههههه فروح الرد الثآإني ضحكني والله ..~*
> ** 
> *تسلم الإيدين على الموضوع المُفيد ..{* 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآإٌفيه ..*
> 
> ...



 يسلم قلبك وقلب غاااليك ياكل الغلا
دوووم هالانوااار المضيئه بصفحتي 
يعطيك العاافيه ويسعدني حضووورك 
دمتي بخير

----------

